# Biker im Raum Wildeshausen ???



## chickencutter (26. März 2007)

Gibt`s noch Biker im Raum Wildeshausen die Spass an gemeinsamen Freeride lastigen Touren (keine Flachrennen) haben? Oder/und an Ausflügen nach Winterberg? Hab kein Bock immer allein zu fahren und nur mit meiner Wildsau zu quatschen.


----------



## dinosaur (28. März 2007)

Hallo chickencutter 
ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wir aus Bremen mal mit ein paar bikern nach Wildeshausen kommen, wenn du uns den guide dort machen kannst. Hier in Bremen gehts natürlich eher immer recht flach (und schnell ) zu, ich + mein Enduro hätten aber nichts gegen etwas mehr freeride einzuwenden.
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickencutter (29. März 2007)

Na klar, hier gibt es schon ein paar schöne Trails außerdem ist Wildeshausen mit der Nordwestbahn gut zu erreichen.


----------



## vollidiot (28. Mai 2007)

Freeride? Wildeshausen? Kennst du die Sandkuhle von Wildeshausen kommend auf der linken Seite hinter Schnittkers Höhe richtung Ahlhorn?

 Hardcore Amateur Freeride
 Hardcore Amateur Freeride PT II


----------



## Lindener (8. Juni 2007)

Moin zusammen,

ist jemand am Samstag oder Sonntag im Raum Wildeshausen unterwegs?
Ich würde mich gerne anschließen! 
Schön wäre eine kleine Trail lastige Tour aber ich bin da flexibel.

Gruß

Der Lindener


----------



## Mutti (8. Juni 2007)

Lindener schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ist jemand am Samstag oder Sonntag im Raum Wildeshausen unterwegs? Ich würde mich gerne anschließen! Schön wäre eine kleine Trail lastige Tour aber ich bin da flexibel.
> Gruß Der Lindener



Wie wär's  am Sonntag mit unserem MTB-Treff in Oldenburg? Mein' ja nur ...


----------



## Purple-cube (1. Juni 2022)

chickencutter schrieb:


> Gibt`s noch Biker im Raum Wildeshausen die Spass an gemeinsamen Freeride lastigen Touren (keine Flachrennen) haben? Oder/und an Ausflügen nach Winterberg? Hab kein Bock immer allein zu fahren und nur mit meiner Wildsau zu quatschen.


Ist zwar schon sehr alt der Beitrag, bin gerafe frisch zugezogen und suche noch anständige unbefestigte strecken und leute zum biken


----------

